# Fred Bear Montana or PSE Sequoia



## SlowBowInMO (Dec 4, 2003)

The Montana is worth the extra money IMO. Put a high performance flemish string on it and tune it up and you'll have a nice shooter.


----------



## jeffw (Dec 7, 2004)

I have had a Montana and feel it's a great bow for the money. As far as stacking-I didn't think it showed much at all, if any, at my 30" draw. If there was some, I really didn't notice it. Like alot of D-style longbows, I thought the Montana had a very mild 'thump' upon release. Not bad though, I have shot custom longbows that had more handshock than the Montana did. I feel that handshock , many times is a very subjective issue. Some people seem more sensitive to it than others. If you check some of the other archery sites, the Montana usually gets pretty high marks, it's a nice bow. I can't comment on the Sequoia not having looked at, or shot one.


----------



## monket891 (Mar 31, 2007)

the only problem with the montana i'v found is that its get a very square handle, which makes it hard to hold if you have a low grip. other then that its a great bow!


----------



## Jack NZ (Apr 7, 2006)

Montana,,but if a smooth non stacking draw to just about any D/L is one of your main wants,,then buy a Samick SLB69.
I know you won't, but at lest I'll get to say "I told you so"


----------



## Feral Donkey (Nov 6, 2005)

My 3D summer leages partner shoots a PSE Seqoia. He bought it new in March and it's delaminating now. He's taken really good care of it and always used a stringer. The glass is getting white where the fade-outs end and the lams are seperating by the bottom fade-out. 

Other than that little obsticle, it seems to have been a good shooting bow for him.


----------



## TALON (Mar 20, 2006)

The Bear Montana is one of the best 'bang for the buck' bows out there. I haven't shot a Sequoia, so take my comment for what it is!


----------



## beowulf (Dec 20, 2004)

*PSE Sequoia*

I've had my PSE Sequoia for 3 months, left-handed, 50# with 30" draw. I shoot Carbon Express CX 300 and it shoots smooth as butter. Can't wait to take a deer with it. Good luck!


----------



## AK in PA (Nov 30, 2002)

IMO, the best values out there are found in used bows, "especially" when you're your looking for a bow in sub-$400 range. The typical Bear/Martin stuff, which are probably the most commonly available traditional bows stocked in the catalogs and archery stores are fine, but much nicer used bows can be found for the same price as they are new. For the new trad archer, I'd suggest buying "a" bow, any bow, to just get shooting. But since you already have a bow, I'd say pour over ebay and the various classified ads, since you have time to be a little more particular about what you want. Hit a trad shoot if you can. There's tons of bows at a typical swap meet. I bought Great Plains and Howard Hill longbows for under $250. I've seen Bear Grizzly's for $100 to $150. Even Martin Visions, used, are under $300.


----------



## James Evans (Aug 15, 2002)

check the classifieds here. I have a mint Montana long bow and padded case. I moved up to the BW.


----------

